# What to expect during and after endoscopy?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm having one very soon and wonder things like will I be at all sore or uncomfortable afterwards? I love that it doesn't take the prep that a colonoscopy does!Thanks in advance!


----------



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Luna! Just had an endoscopy done last Friday. No reason to get stressed about it, because It's a breeze.. My husband and my sister that was visiting from Michigan laughed their butts off at me, because after the procedure, I looked up at them and said, Did they do the test yet? You won't even know that anything was done, I promise! Good Luck and let me know how it went.


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

HiSaw your post and just want to echo the previous post. The test will be over before you are aware and you may still feel a little drowsy or sleepy. I came home and took a long nap. When I got up,my throat was just a tiny bit scratchy feeling,but not so bad as a bad sore throat or anything. Also, the doc dialated my esophagus during the EMG test, so swallowing was a little easier than before.Not to worry, thise endoscopes are nothing to worry about.Best of luck,Jan


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

hi Luna,Hopefully, I can reassure you a little more about endoscopy here, and yes the prep is much less difficult, all I had to do was fast for about 12 hours before the test.I have had an endoscopy (about 4 years ago now), my mum has had two. They do give you medications that pretty much knock you out completeley before they even start. All I remember is trying to count down from 10 (I think I got to about 8). Then I woke up about 30-40 mins later in the recovery area. I felt a bit groggy at first but that wore off after a couple of minutes and I did not feel sleepy or groggy again, not like you sometimes do with a surgical anasthetic. I did not have a sore throat or any other side effects, nor did my mum.They gave me tea and sandwiches a few minutes after waking and I had no trouble eating them. I think I left the surgery about an hour after waking.Personally, I find the idea of a colonoscopy a lot scarier!Hope that helps some and best wishes for your test.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks everyone







You're very reassuring.I'll be able to tell you in a couple of days how it compared to my previous colonoscopy. I have a feeling it will be much less stressful!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Your comments really did help reassure me







Relatively speaking, the test was a breeze. Much easier than a colonoscopy, and less aftereffects than an upper GI. I've always said that a colonoscopy itself is a breeze compared to the prep. Well this was nice because it took less drugs to keep my comfortable, so I wasn't as spacey afterwards. No prep, got to keep my clothes on, and one looked at my bum!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm so glad you asked this question Luna, and so glad at the replies I've read. My doctor just rang and said she'll treat me with another PPI, but that I need an endoscopy to see what's causing the symptoms. I get very scared about doctors, hospitals and also anything invasive. Reading about people being sedated and not remembering much has put my mind at rest! Phew!Luna, I'm glad it went well for you. Did you feel anything during the test? Was it hard to swallow the endoscope? That keeping clothes on and not having your bum looked at must be a welcome change after the colonoscopy!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Susan,I'm just now seeing this. I do have some vague memories of feeling the endoscope in my throat, but when I did they either changed something they were doing with it (like stop advancing it for a moment??), gave me a bit more drugs, or I spaced back out on my own. No biggie







I don't know if all hospitals would let you keep your clothes on, but I was pleasantly surprised that I got too. Yeah, they didn't need access to anything but my mouth but hospitals usually like to put you in a gown regardless. There's something about putting on one of those gowns that makes me feel more exposed, even if I'm not literally exposed at the moment.Oh and my throat was kinda scratchy for a couple of hours... after the sedation drugs really wore off but before the scratchiness did. But it's not too bad and is probably nothing if you're used to having acid reflux...


----------

